# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  دستگاه میوه خشک کن

## khonehman

دستگاه آبگیری میوه پمپ حرارتی کینکای چیست؟

خشک کن چمن پمپ حرارتی نسل سوم Kinkai دستگاهی است که با استفاده از انرژی مکانیکی گرما را از یک منطقه با دمای اتاق سردتر به منطقه گرمتر (دستگاه خشک کن) منتقل می کند. چرخه هوای گرم خشک شدن یکنواخت و راندمان بالا را تضمین می کند.


دستگاه میوه خشک کن

خشک کن چگونه کار می کند؟

اولین خشک کن تبخیرکننده مبرد هوا را از خارج جذب می کند

2 کمپرسور کار می کند که باعث افزایش دمای هوا می شود

3، مبدل حرارتی هوای گرم را در محفظه خشک کردن تغییر می دهد

4، گیاهان نهایی توسط هوای گرم در حال گردش در محفظه خشک کردن خشک می شوند







چه فایده ای دارد؟

1 صرفه جویی در انرژی

استفاده از فناوری پمپ حرارتی هوا به هوا، جذب گرما از هوا و بازیابی گرما در همان زمان

اتخاذ رطوبت نزدیک + نوع گردش خشک کردن، صرفه جویی در هزینه جاری.



2 از کنترل آسان سیستم عامل

دمای خشک شدن را می توان به راحتی با سیستم کنترل صفحه نمایش لمسی PLC کنترل کرد.
 دستگاه میوه خشک کن



3، خشک کردن یکنواخت

با استفاده از عملکرد تهویه اجباری، پارتیشن ورق و فن هایی در داخل محفظه خشک کن وجود دارد تا از چرخه هوای گرم اطمینان حاصل شود، بنابراین می توان مواد خام را به طور یکنواخت خشک کرد.



4، درجه حرارت: 10-75 & درجه; c، حداکثر 75& درجه; ج



5، اندازه و مواد قابلمه پخت و پز می تواند به درخواست مشتری سفارشی شود.



6، در هنگام خشک شدن، مواد محو نمی شود، تحریف نمی شود، محو نمی شود، هرگز تحلیل نمی رود، اکسید نمی شود، خشک شدن کامل، آبرسانی مجدد با مواد مغذی خوب.



7، عملیات ایمن و قابل اعتماد

کنترل هوشمند خودکار، 24 ساعته مداوم. بدون آلودگی گاز زباله و گرمای اتلاف، سر و صدای کم

عملکرد پایدار بدون تأثیر آب و هوا

دستگاه میوه خشک کن


قطعات اصلی شامل چه مواردی در یک مجموعه است؟

----------

